# What color is your toothbrush?



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Obviously this is a really important poll.

What color is your toothbrush?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I LOVE Green


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Green! Hells yeah!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

White with blue rubber grips


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> White with blue rubber grips


Rubber grips? Getting fancy are we? :b I wonder if we can turn this thread into something like that American Psycho business card scene. I can't remember the colour of mine. Will take note next time I use it.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Pink.  *sighs* 

Everyone else in the family chose their colour before I could and I was left with the last one... pink. :cry


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:winkit is red


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I voted green. My favorite!  But I happen to have a pink one too, my least favorite color. *laughs*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Green FTW


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Multicolored since they have to come up with all sorts of weird & goofy designs to "improve" it and what can you really do when it's just a tooth brush.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mine is yellow, oh ya!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Green, the toothbrush of champions! Now if i could only take it out of the pack and brush my teeth with it.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Pink!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Well,in the interest of science-lovely pink!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Logan X said:


> Green, the toothbrush of champions! Now if i could only take it out of the pack and brush my teeth with it.


<Puts on raincoat...>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> Rubber grips? Getting fancy are we? :b I wonder if we can turn this thread into something like that American Psycho business card scene. I can't remember the colour of mine. Will take note next time I use it.


It's almost hard to avoid it here. I think there are still the basic ones, but "technology" has stuff like tongue cleaners on one side, different color/material bristles, etc.

Mine is also blue and white with blue rubber parts. I don't even know what to select! :sigh


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I wonder if we can turn this thread into something like that American Psycho business card scene.


I'm already seething with rage and jealousy at the descriptions of some of these toothbrushes.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

White as the toilet bowl.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neon green, it's ugly as hell.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

It's white and purple.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

a bright somewhat turquoise-ish blue (and white)


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yellow, blue, and white.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

White with green stripes. No purple so far...interesting.


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

What if my toothbrush is clear?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Presently, it is red. I bought a two-pack, which contained one red and one blue.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's actually white and this dark coral color...I didn't know which color to choose...I picked orange but now I'm like hmmm maybe I shouldn't have picked orange...blah.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

^ multi-coloured?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

White and pink


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Green and white. And it vibrates (for extra plaque removing power).


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Purple :b


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

It is a dark blue green shade, more teal than turquoise I think. Am I the only one who had to go look at the toothbrush to see what color it was? :-(


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I always buy a cheap no frills two pack - one is red and the other is blue. I am currently using the blue one.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pink


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

pollster said:


> ^ multi-coloured?


I always think of "multi" as having more design or something. Like I have a dress that I call my multicolored dress and it has...6 colors in it I think. But my toothbrush only has 2 and is mainly the coral color so that's what I think of first.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Blue & White


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I picked pink even though I guess it is mostly silver. It is electric.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^ mine is electric too (green and white)

lol! I like the last option


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

white and red


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

Black and clear


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am still the only person with a yellow tootbrush.....goes and does a dance


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Translucent red.


----------

